# Let's Make Poor Brawl Wallpapers out of our Screenshots!



## Heran Bago (Mar 6, 2008)

Once the spoiler tags are working again, the tables shouldn't be broken!






The idea here is simple enough. Thread title says it all. I'm using these as the base.





Spoiler



*ba-baaaammmmm.. dadadadadada Raaa. Raa ree ra raaaaa. Hee hee ha hee hoo. Ehh shee shee shaa shee shaa-AAA!*











Wario eating people makes the best screens.


Spoiler




















Sonic and Too much text? Perfect!


Spoiler
















By request, stupid sexy snake.


Spoiler


----------



## Urza (Mar 6, 2008)

Unfortunately this thread was inevitable.

Godspeed.


----------



## DBB (Mar 18, 2008)

!


wow, was it really necessary?


----------

